# Flicka's progress (big horse)



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)

So I rescued this mare last month. She is only 2 years old and she is very very pregnant. I dont know much about her she is very sweet but very nervous and spooks easily. I can't get very good pictures due to her not letting me get my hands on her. I have her in a smaller pasture by herself because she goes crazy when I confine her in a stall and I'm afraid she will hurt herself or the baby. Here are some pictures let me know what you think and how close she is!!!!


----------



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



##  (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh, she is progressing very nicely.

Can you get a picture of her from behind looking forward to her head, squatting right down at her level, please? It looks like baby is still riding a bit wide, but I can't quite tell. Also, take a full side shot down at her level so we can see how baby is positioned.

Very excited for you, as it doesn't appear you're going to have long to wait, with such nice udder development.

And THANK YOU for rescuing her. Watch for changes in her attitudes, as she might become more dependent as the delivery day approaches, and it could give you a "heads up" things are changing.

~~Diane


----------



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)

yes I will try to take some more tonight she's very skittish and I can't get too close to her and left them out there by myself he doesn't trust the kids yetI'm glad I got there when I did cuz she's about a hundred pounds underweight you just can't tell with her big baby get so I'm glad I could give her the food she needs at least for the last month of her pregnancy she's so sweet but she's so scared


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2016)

What a lovely girl , im sure she is very happy to be in your care






Hats off to you for rescuing her and all the best for a safe arrival.

I agree with Diane , dont think you will have to wait too long


----------



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)

and she is definitely went into a defensive mode I had the separator from my gelding and little bitbecause she was kicking and charging them so I think we're pretty close


----------



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone... Just a quick question might spund silly but could her behavior of being stand offish and skiddish be because she pregnant should I push to get my hands on her more or should I wait till the baby is born. My vet said she may get worse and overly protective after she has the foal. I can corner her and rub her down but I can see the fear in her eyes and she breaths very heavily like I'm gonna hurt her should I keep doing this or will this stress hurt her or the foal? My vet said she would be fine but I've been looking for another vet due to the fact that he missed twins in my mini and check her out after the first foal was born and still said everything was normal and fine.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2016)

Do you have time to spend with her just hanging out in her pen? Like take a lawn chair and a book and read and let her investigate you. Or is it still too cold there to sit outside for any length of time?

Not sure I'd want to overly stress a late-term mare. And, yes, she will probably be very protective when the foal comes, which might make it hard to do the necessary things like dipping the navel.


----------



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)

I sit with her a lot she is actually scared of chairs so I sit on a bale of hay and she will come up behind me and rub her head on my back but if I'm looking at her she wont come near me. I can even pet her head if I use one hand and turn my head its really weird she is coming around before I couldn't get 10 feet near her she's run like the wind... Im just worried


----------



## walker30 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'll get some better ones in the morning its kinda dark..


----------



## Mona (Mar 23, 2016)

She looks like her milk veins in front of her bag are full, so that is a good sign that she may be close to foaling. I would certainly keep a close eye on her. She may totally change in her temperament when the foal is born...many do. She may be a quiet mare by nature, and being this close to foaling, this young, (still a baby herself) and going to a new home so late in her pregnancy, she just doesn;t understand what is going on, and who she can trust anymore. Poor thing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for rescuing her. She looks like she may be coming along well.

Sitting on a bale of hay or a bucket is fine. Reading a good book while sitting there (ha - one on foaling or imprinting or training?) or even if you have small electronics (I don't - i have my cell phone and my large-ish lap top) - reading/going thru that.

Talking with her about your day or singing to her also seem to help with calming them down. I try to take my haystring braiding over to the paddocks/pens that i have the "wild ones" in - so that they see me more and learn it's ok for me to move around them.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 24, 2016)

walker30 said:


> I sit with her a lot she is actually scared of chairs so I sit on a bale of hay and she will come up behind me and rub her head on my back but if I'm looking at her she wont come near me. I can even pet her head if I use one hand and turn my head its really weird she is coming around before I couldn't get 10 feet near her she's run like the wind... Im just worried


So great she has a new home with you!! I hope to do that someday. This sounds like a great start to me, just sitting with her,sharing space and becoming part of her herd. If she's not stressed when you pet her and look away, that's still a great start! Direct eye contact is pressure to a horse, so removing that pressure will help ease her stress and anxiety. Looking forward to hearing your progress with her and the baby!


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2016)

I had a mare who took 3 years to become really friendly....and then she was a pocket pet. The prior owners had never touched her or worked with her and she was fearful of everything. I put her in a small paddock, and would go sit with her, constantly talking softly, but continuously -- actually I was reading a book out loud to her, but she never knew.

Her first foal was an inquisitive little one, and actually would leave her side to come and seek me out. So funny -- there was baby getting scratches, and momma scared as could be. But, the baby and I became good buddies, and the mare became more inquisitive about why baby was leaving her and coming to me. Baby was still VERY bonded to momma, but the scratches became very important to get, so she would come.

Eventually, momma became more friendly, and would get closer. I would give momma a treat, but only if she took it from my hand. Between baby and my treat, she came out of her shell and became quite the "pocket pet". A lovely mare, who went on and had other babies for me, and stayed friendly throughout her future pregnancies, and allowed me in the stalls for their births.

I'd just read her a book, keep your voice calm, and touch her when you can. Direct eye contact can be a "challenge" so, just touch her when you can, and look at her nose! LOL


----------



## walker30 (Mar 25, 2016)

We had a philly this morning it was awesome it went as smooth as possible I thank god for that. Flicka let me rub her hind quarters and I helped her pull a little she did a great job. I also got to dry the baby and check her out fix her up and help her to her feet.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a pretty little girl!!! Such beautiful long legs, and such a pretty color...AND up and about very strongly!

So good to hear that momma let you help her. Sounds like you're getting to create that bond you needed with momma, and I'm sure baby will follow through with you.

Keep the pictures coming....we LOVE to see our little ones grow.

Please post the picture at the top of our forum, so we can keep pictures of all our little ones born here!!

CONGRATULATIONS again!!


----------



## walker30 (Mar 25, 2016)

My daughter is atumpee on a name any ideas????

My daughter is atumpee on a name any ideas????


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm sure lots of people here, who are great with names will be posting some great ones! I'm lousy with names, but she's a pretty girl, and I look forward to more pictures!


----------



## walker30 (Mar 25, 2016)

Amazing how just the littlest things can Abe so cute like a niegh or a lip curl omg I'm in love already


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats!!!!

Names are so fun:

Roxie/Roxy

Grace/Gracie

Bella

Indie

Ruby

Piper


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 26, 2016)

Oooh well done flicka!


----------



## walker30 (Mar 26, 2016)

Well my daughter has settled on brindi so now we have a brindi in the family and we are so excited. Thanks for the name suggestions and the comments everyone.


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2016)

Sounds like a great name, and so happy for you. Please share a few more pictures of Brindi !!


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 26, 2016)

Congratulations, she is beautiful. I am so happy that it went smoothly and she let you help some.


----------



## walker30 (Mar 27, 2016)

We are loving this little lady she is so full of personality... She is truely a blessing.


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2016)

She's a pretty girl, and I hope momma becomes more tolerant and loving towards you as this little one grows. You'll have to tell us more about her personality! Sounds like fun!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

Flicka and Brindi look great! Congratulations.

I look forward to seeing more pics!

I'm soooo jealous. Ours are obviously pregnant, but sure not coming along (well ,they are but...).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations on the arrival of "Brindi" She is adorable and I can see why you have all instantly fallen in love with her


----------



## walker30 (Mar 28, 2016)

She is quit a show off with her running bucking and kickin ... We had visitors today and she was wide open for about 20 minutes then she had to take a nap lol


----------



## Mona (Mar 29, 2016)

Brindi's a pretty girl! She looks like she is going to be a big girl with those LONG legs! What breed is mom? What is the sire? Maybe she will get to be Mom's height or better?


----------

